# Hey from an ENTJ!



## TheDOtster (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey there! I'm a 22yr old (though I tend to act my shoe size) ENTJ female, names Dorothy. I have bunches of nicknames, most people call me DP, Dot, Dottie, Oz, D Piddy...pretty much whatever you feel like typing is good with me 

I'm currently in college studying aeronautics. When I'm not in class I'm usually in an airplane flying around, at the beach, or doing something thrilling like jumping off cliffs into the water :tongue:

Anyways, I look forward to posting with you all!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. roud:

Eat that, Res!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi. I'm Tinman. Ink me pleeze?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Bravo guys, now you scared the bot!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

That's the idea. :wink: 

Please tip me 1 gold.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Trope said:


> Welcome to the forum. roud:
> 
> Eat that, Res!


Eating. nomnomnom.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum and enjoy your stay*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitten for you:


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the Cafe Be sure to join us on the ENTJ threads as we plot to take over the....lets see what is it this week.:crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello and Welcome fellow ENT. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh great... an ENTJ. Just what we needed, more heartless cruelty.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Bear is just joking. We know you're big teddy bears.


----------



## TheDOtster (Jul 27, 2009)

Res said:


> Hi. I'm Tinman. Ink me pleeze?


Ink you? What's that?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

TheDOtster said:


> Ink you? What's that?


Dottie, I need you to ink me.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

Bear said:


> Oh great... an ENTJ. Just what we needed, more heartless cruelty.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Finally you see that we need more ENTJs!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

D, if i wanted to know i would have asked.

j/k whats up girl
:tongue:


----------

